# Help! Role play in the bedroom



## VirgenTecate (Jan 4, 2016)

I want to please my fiance in the bedroom but he is into something I find it very hard to get into: Roleplay.

Every time we try I end up laughing, embarrassment, or just wanting to have sex without the pressure of pretending to be someone I am not. 

A huge problem for me is that I am a truly terrible actress and have a hard time "getting into" the roleplay

Second is that I think he is asking a little bit too much at first instead of helping me ease into it so I don't feel overwhelmed.

Example: He wants me to fake an accent. Holy hell, the first word that comes out I am laughing my ass off. I am terrible at accents.

Perhaps if I can convince him to start with something easier we can get somewhere. 

But also, what is it that I can specifically do to feel more comfortable? Is there anyone else who has trained themselves into being at ease during roleplay? Success stories? Failures?

This isn't going to break our sex life but I would like to do it for him (and for me!) but I don't know how to go about it without absolutely killing the mood.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It will help if you control the part.

Start off playing at something you choose and feel more comfortable doing.

With practice comes confidence and you might be able to start playing some roles he likes.

We actually play around the house not being too serious until fire erupts and into the bedroom we go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I agree with Conan, you should be allowed to choose something that you feel comfortable with. If you feel awkward about a fake accent, perhaps sensory deprivation could help! An example might include putting headphones on your husband playing audio that you prerecorded talking in an odd accent and saying very explicit things that you want to do to him. Meanwhile you blindfold him so he can't see what is going on. 

Then, put on a perfume that you have NEVER worn before to help enhance that fact that something "different" is going to happen. 

THEN, play out your own fantasy of doing something to him that you have always wanted to do. It will be easier to be super confident if he is blindfolded and made to only listen to a prerecorded version of yourself so that you can just be natural and do what ever you want while he is extremely aroused and under your control.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## VirgenTecate (Jan 4, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> It will help if you control the part.
> 
> Start off playing at something you choose and feel more comfortable doing.
> 
> ...


I think playing around the house would be the best bet because I know that starting off in the bedroom puts a lot of pressure on me to perform well. I think if it starts outside of the bedroom I can warm myself up a little bit more and shake off the early jitters of role play.
@badsanta, I like the sensory deprivation idea. Especially blindfolding. That would help me feel more relaxed and allow myself to feel more like another person if I don't have him looking into my eyes.
@peacem, the funny thing is there is always an accent between us since he is Mexican and I grew up speaking Italian in my family, though English is my first language, so there is never a shortage of that. I just cannot imitate any other accent that is not my own. It is quite advanced. For him it doesn't seem like that because he has a natural knack of picking up accents. I think what you have outlined telling a fantasy story is the best way for us to start. We have done a bit of that already and that I can relax into. 

It seems like I should start with peacem's idea, move onto Conan's and then finish with badsanta's hahaha.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Acting classes???? >


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Do German it's easy. You vil give me vat I vant!!!!! :nerd:


----------



## VirgenTecate (Jan 4, 2016)

Marc878 said:


> Do German it's easy. You vil give me vat I vant!!!!! :nerd:


Hahaha. 

Unfortunately it starts sliding into Dracula very quickly.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

VirgenTecate said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Unfortunately it starts sliding into Dracula very quickly.


Maybe not such a bad thing. Countess


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Dracula? Then ask yourself, "What would Elvira do"?


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

VirgenTecate said:


> I want to please my fiance in the bedroom but he is into something I find it very hard to get into: Roleplay.
> 
> Every time we try I end up laughing, embarrassment, or just wanting to have sex without the pressure of pretending to be someone I am not.
> 
> ...


Is your husband the type to get easily bored? How about yourself?

Role playing is immensely seductive. My wife and I utilize role playing very often. I would just have to know more about your husband's type to be able to offer good advice.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

VirgenTecate said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Unfortunately it starts sliding into Dracula very quickly.












(minionese)
*Ka am pata da ads to ko a yummy jet!*


----------



## VirgenTecate (Jan 4, 2016)

I have been extremely busy you all

But I do want to say I love you and your sense of humor.
@Apexmale,

I would not say that either of us are easily bored. It just is a fantasy that we have talked about doing and both want to do but the execution of it is a huge failure. I think I'm becoming too self-conscious. I don't think he has the self-conscious issue.


----------

